# How much will DirecTV charge for alignment



## kentuck1163 (Apr 20, 2006)

I'm getting a low of 41 and high of 71 on 103(b) transponders. 

My 119 readings on the other hand have (6) transponders (out of 11) reading at 100.

my 110 readings (on the three transponders I get signal on) are 94, 90, and 92.

My 101 readings are mostly in the mid to high 90's.

Why would my signals on 103(b) be so low? Should I ask DTV to come out and check my alignment (AT9 dish), and - if so - how much will it cost me???


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Betw $0 and $75 usually


----------



## mexican-bum (Feb 26, 2006)

kentuck1163 said:


> I'm getting a low of 41 and high of 71 on 103(b) transponders.
> 
> My 119 readings on the other hand have (6) transponders (out of 11) reading at 100.
> 
> ...


ka band is much narrower than the ku band so its needs to be right on to get signal, if install is older than 90 days $70.00 for a service call or free if you have protection plan


----------



## jimbo713 (Aug 23, 2006)

I'm scheduled for a realignment this afternoon. They were going to charge $70, until I signed up for the protection plan. The price dropped to $14.95. Then it will be free thereafter.


----------



## DonCorleone (Jan 29, 2006)

jimbo713 said:


> I'm scheduled for a realignment this afternoon. They were going to charge $70, until I signed up for the protection plan. The price dropped to $14.95. Then it will be free thereafter.


How quickly were you able to get them out there to tweak it?


----------



## FlyBono24 (Jan 3, 2007)

If it does come down to a service call, ask the CSR if they could just add the protection plan to your account.... it's the same price as one service call but you get service calls for a year...


----------



## msmith198025 (Jun 28, 2007)

Mine are in the 60's and 70's, I was thinking about getting it repeaked, but i think im gonna hold off until they actually do turn them on so i can make sure they arent going to do any more testing to up the siganl in all areas. CHances are Ill have to have it done though, and this is good info!


----------



## DonCorleone (Jan 29, 2006)

FlyBono24 said:


> If it does come down to a service call, ask the CSR if they could just add the protection plan to your account.... it's the same price as one service call but you get service calls for a year...


Well, you mean over the course of a year, right? I mean, I've had D* for 6 years now and have never had it tweaked, so it seems like a money loser.


----------



## PeaceOfMind (Sep 14, 2006)

Please hold on...the new channels are not on yet...if a billionaire can scare you enough, he can convince everyone to sign up for the $5.99, per month, per year, per customer, for the Directv insurance policy, on rental boxes....if you believe what is said.....the billionaire will make billions or trillions..... for the scare tactic worked. Please remember, we are the average citizens, but this is a game about which Billionaire can think of a game to make the most money from the poor people that want to see their product. If I put out a rumor, that the price of gas and oil will go up, next month....how many poor people, would go to the gas pump to fill up, tomorrow morning? Exactly.......Sooooooo, let the billionaires, make their move first and we will decide if we want to make them richer, by taking out insurance policies on each of our rental boxes. $12.00, per month, local taxes, per Directv account.....round one....we lost the first round. Here comes round 2. We may end up paying whatever price is quoted to us.....or, we may band together and cause the billionaires to keep the prices affordable for all customers.....but.....watching the gas prices and purchases...we will buy, whatever they sell, at the prices that they sell it....Gas per gallon, $7.00....we will buy, until we are broke, for who has ever won a fight against a Billionaire that controls the product that we want or need? Thinking of buying stock in Oil companies and Directv....nothing wrong with finding different ways to get the consumer to buy your product, as much as and as fast as they will buy it but this is not how America became #1 in selling to their customer. Gouge your customer and one day, it will come back to bite you.


----------



## jimbo713 (Aug 23, 2006)

I was able to schedule a realignment "next day" - - -


----------



## bones boy (Aug 25, 2007)

PeaceOfMind said:


> Please hold on...the new channels are not on yet...if a billionaire can scare you enough, he can convince everyone to sign up for the $5.99, per month, per year, per customer, for the Directv insurance policy, on rental boxes....if you believe what is said.....the billionaire will make billions or trillions..... for the scare tactic worked. Please remember, we are the average citizens, but this is a game about which Billionaire can think of a game to make the most money from the poor people that want to see their product. If I put out a rumor, that the price of gas and oil will go up, next month....how many poor people, would go to the gas pump to fill up, tomorrow morning? Exactly.......Sooooooo, let the billionaires, make their move first and we will decide if we want to make them richer, by taking out insurance policies on each of our rental boxes. $12.00, per month, local taxes, per Directv account.....round one....we lost the first round. Here comes round 2. We may end up paying whatever price is quoted to us.....or, we may band together and cause the billionaires to keep the prices affordable for all customers.....but.....watching the gas prices and purchases...we will buy, whatever they sell, at the prices that they sell it....Gas per gallon, $7.00....we will buy, until we are broke, for who has ever won a fight against a Billionaire that controls the product that we want or need? Thinking of buying stock in Oil companies and Directv....nothing wrong with finding different ways to get the consumer to buy your product, as much as and as fast as they will buy it but this is not how America became #1 in selling to their customer. Gouge your customer and one day, it will come back to bite you.


What?!?:barf:


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

PeaceOfMind said:


> Please hold on...the new channels are not on yet...if a billionaire can scare you enough, he can convince everyone to sign up for the $5.99, per month, per year, per customer, for the Directv insurance policy, on rental boxes....if you believe what is said.....the billionaire will make billions or trillions..... for the scare tactic worked. Please remember, we are the average citizens, but this is a game about which Billionaire can think of a game to make the most money from the poor people that want to see their product. If I put out a rumor, that the price of gas and oil will go up, next month....how many poor people, would go to the gas pump to fill up, tomorrow morning? Exactly.......Sooooooo, let the billionaires, make their move first and we will decide if we want to make them richer, by taking out insurance policies on each of our rental boxes. $12.00, per month, local taxes, per Directv account.....round one....we lost the first round. Here comes round 2. We may end up paying whatever price is quoted to us.....or, we may band together and cause the billionaires to keep the prices affordable for all customers.....but.....watching the gas prices and purchases...we will buy, whatever they sell, at the prices that they sell it....Gas per gallon, $7.00....we will buy, until we are broke, for who has ever won a fight against a Billionaire that controls the product that we want or need? Thinking of buying stock in Oil companies and Directv....nothing wrong with finding different ways to get the consumer to buy your product, as much as and as fast as they will buy it but this is not how America became #1 in selling to their customer. Gouge your customer and one day, it will come back to bite you.


Exactly what does this have to do with a dish alignment?


----------



## Rob (Apr 23, 2002)

What I find disturbing is we "hired" or given "free installation with contract obligation" for a professional installation of the new "dish" that was suppose to be properly set up and aligned. Now maybe the "weather" caused them to be out of line? But the high number of posters that have poor readings on the 103(b) satellite indicates the installers were negligent in their responsibility as outline in their installer's guide. 

Now, we are suppose to align it ourselves, pay $75, get the protection plan, or call "retention" to get the proper alignment we should of gotten in the first place.


----------



## TimGoodwin (Jun 29, 2004)

PeaceOfMind said:


> Please hold on...the new channels are not on yet...if a billionaire can scare you enough, he can convince everyone to sign up for the $5.99, per month, per year, per customer, for the Directv insurance policy, on rental boxes....if you believe what is said.....the billionaire will make billions or trillions..... for the scare tactic worked. Please remember, we are the average citizens, but this is a game about which Billionaire can think of a game to make the most money from the poor people that want to see their product. If I put out a rumor, that the price of gas and oil will go up, next month....how many poor people, would go to the gas pump to fill up, tomorrow morning? Exactly.......Sooooooo, let the billionaires, make their move first and we will decide if we want to make them richer, by taking out insurance policies on each of our rental boxes. $12.00, per month, local taxes, per Directv account.....round one....we lost the first round. Here comes round 2. We may end up paying whatever price is quoted to us.....or, we may band together and cause the billionaires to keep the prices affordable for all customers.....but.....watching the gas prices and purchases...we will buy, whatever they sell, at the prices that they sell it....Gas per gallon, $7.00....we will buy, until we are broke, for who has ever won a fight against a Billionaire that controls the product that we want or need? Thinking of buying stock in Oil companies and Directv....nothing wrong with finding different ways to get the consumer to buy your product, as much as and as fast as they will buy it but this is not how America became #1 in selling to their customer. Gouge your customer and one day, it will come back to bite you.


And we thank you for what I don't know? But I think it's time you move on!


----------



## oldfantom (Mar 13, 2006)

DonCorleone said:


> Well, you mean over the course of a year, right? I mean, I've had D* for 6 years now and have never had it tweaked, so it seems like a money loser.


The funny thing about any extended warranty, it is worth it if you need it. However, you should always weigh the cost of the warranty as to how much you can afford to spend if things go wrong. i can replace a $50 mouse or a $100 phone with minor cursing. Having to replace my 62" Mitsubishi would be painful. So I have a warranty. If a $75 - 150 service call is going to wreck you monthly budget, consider the service plan. But, like the Don here, you will likely never use it. Golly, I feel like Suzy Ormond, without the pesky nagging voice. Well, there are other major differences too..


----------



## waynebtx (Dec 24, 2006)

PeaceOfMind said:


> Please hold on...the new channels are not on yet...if a billionaire can scare you enough, he can convince everyone to sign up for the $5.99, per month, per year, per customer, for the Directv insurance policy, on rental boxes....if you believe what is said.....the billionaire will make billions or trillions..... for the scare tactic worked. Please remember, we are the average citizens, but this is a game about which Billionaire can think of a game to make the most money from the poor people that want to see their product. If I put out a rumor, that the price of gas and oil will go up, next month....how many poor people, would go to the gas pump to fill up, tomorrow morning? Exactly.......Sooooooo, let the billionaires, make their move first and we will decide if we want to make them richer, by taking out insurance policies on each of our rental boxes. $12.00, per month, local taxes, per Directv account.....round one....we lost the first round. Here comes round 2. We may end up paying whatever price is quoted to us.....or, we may band together and cause the billionaires to keep the prices affordable for all customers.....but.....watching the gas prices and purchases...we will buy, whatever they sell, at the prices that they sell it....Gas per gallon, $7.00....we will buy, until we are broke, for who has ever won a fight against a Billionaire that controls the product that we want or need? Thinking of buying stock in Oil companies and Directv....nothing wrong with finding different ways to get the consumer to buy your product, as much as and as fast as they will buy it but this is not how America became #1 in selling to their customer. Gouge your customer and one day, it will come back to bite you.


         What in the world has this to do with op .


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

Rob said:


> What I find disturbing is we "hired" or given "free installation with contract obligation" for a professional installation of the new "dish" that was suppose to be properly set up and aligned. Now maybe the "weather" caused them to be out of line? But the high number of posters that have poor readings on the 103(b) satellite indicates the installers were negligent in their responsibility as outline in their installer's guide.
> 
> Now, we are suppose to align it ourselves, pay $75, get the protection plan, or call "retention" to get the proper alignment we should of gotten in the first place.


When I had my dish installed, the installer told me that when the new satellites went up that my dish might need to be fine tuned a little bit... He said he adjusted the best he could, but without a satellite up there sending signals, he couldn't be sure just how good the signal might be....

But he left his card and his cell phone and said if the new channels came up and I wasn't getting them to give him a call and he'd come out and fix them...

Of course that was over a year ago - I think he was thinking that there would be new channels "soon"... I'm not sure what he'd say if I called now and asked him to come out and realign the dish...


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Before you worry about dish alignment, wait for the new HDs to actually come on line. Then, try to use some kindness and patience with the CSRs if you are actually having service problems.


----------



## msmith198025 (Jun 28, 2007)

waynebtx said:


> What in the world has this to do with op .


HAHAHA! I was wondering myself.
Maybe he is saying that the protection plan is junk? Who knows....


----------



## MonyMony (Dec 15, 2006)

You probably don't need to worry about this. My transponders were reporting between 0 and 65 yesterday and this morning with no changes they are all now in the upper 80s for 103b. I would wait until D* lights up the satellite to see if you have any issues before paying for any reallignment.


----------



## wavemaster (Sep 15, 2007)

Well I have never complained about the insurance. With 6 DVR's and 4 stand-alones 2 dishes, switching, and all the service calls you can stand, I think it's just about right.

I waited til the first HDDVR was about to crap out and added the service plan. Called in 6 weeks later and started my monthly system upgrade. Been at it for about 6 months now.


----------



## PR Buick (Oct 12, 2006)

Yeah, mine are in the 30/20 range for 103b, so I'm pretty sure I'll need a realignment, regardless of what happens between now and go-live. (Those numbers have been consistent, throughout.) My other sat signals range anywhere from the 70's for a few to the majority being in the 80-90 range. From what I recall, pretty much what they've always been. (The install tech said my numbers were "normal"-- I didn't really know any better at the time. I've never had a problem with reception, so I didn't worry about it much.)

I know it's just a gut feeling, but I really don't think my poor 103b numbers are due to dish positioning drift, but rather the original install not being dialed in well enough in the first place. (At least for these new channels.) And, as others have pointed out, the installer didn't exactly have a way to determine signal strenght for an as yet launched sat.

But, it appears that I'm now supposed to pay $70 if I want a tech to come out and dial in the new sat. If my signals don't improve by go-live (which I doubt) then I think I'm going to (politely) ask that they send a tech out _without charge_. I know I have no way of _proving _that my dish hasn't been knocked out of alignment by wind, etc., but I'm almost certain that the numbers I have now (for the other sats) are pretty much what they've always been. Had I waited till now, I could have gotten the correct install for free, but since I got HD a year early, I'm potentially facing what amounts to a penatly for doing so.


----------



## kentuck1163 (Apr 20, 2006)

I watched my installer set up the dish. While he did a very good job putting in the pole, cementing it in, etc. and took care in the wiring, he did the alignment in a very hurried manner. Since it was April 2006, it was one of his first AT9 installs. I remember him aligning it against one of the existing satellites (I believe 101) and saying that - when the new satellites go up that it might take more adjustment. 

I have subscribed to NFL Sunday Ticket for two years now, and - for a long time - was running four receivers (have turned two off now due to divorce), and I think they should (I hope) understand that the realignment is something they should do. I mean - its on a stupid four foot pole - no ladder to climb. I've watched the video and - although I'm a scientist - I don't want to do all that myself. I don't have a satellite signal meter and I'm afraid I would just end up in worse shape than I'm in now if I try to do it myself.


----------



## Guitar Hero (Dec 13, 2005)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Before you worry about dish alignment, wait for the new HDs to actually come on line. Then, try to use some kindness and patience with the CSRs if you are actually having service problems.


True, but when your signal levels are 25-45, it's obvious you're not going to get the new HD channels. That's why I didn't bother to wait.

Also, I didn't wait because how many people are going to call D* to arrange a dish alignment when most D* customers realize their dish is off alignment? A lot. Trust me. And, how long would I have to wait for a tech to come out and realign my dish after the new HD channels arrive? Perhaps weeks.

Nope; not for me.

Now, I've got a tech coming out tomorrow morning, for free, and I'll make sure I have 90 on all transponders on ALL sats before he takes off.


----------



## MoInSTL (Mar 29, 2006)

GH I agree. I called the install company D* uses here and they are already so busy everyone there is going nuts.

My signal strength is great (95%) on all sats except 103(*a*) and 99(b), Both those are pretty low but watchable on a clear, cloudless day. Both are 57%-59%. No cloud or rain fade margin. I do have HD locals.

My HR20 and Slimline install was on 8/22 so I'm covered. I never needed another call with my 3 LNB even after 70 mph wind storm last summer so hopefully this service call is my last. The dish is on a room addition that is about 2 ft lower than my other roof line so it's somewhat protected.


----------



## jimmymiko (Nov 19, 2005)

Rob said:


> What I find disturbing is we "hired" or given "free installation with contract obligation" for a professional installation of the new "dish" that was suppose to be properly set up and aligned. Now maybe the "weather" caused them to be out of line? But the high number of posters that have poor readings on the 103(b) satellite indicates the installers were negligent in their responsibility as outline in their installer's guide.
> 
> Now, we are suppose to align it ourselves, pay $75, get the protection plan, or call "retention" to get the proper alignment we should of gotten in the first place.


Agree:

"If you want it done right do it yourself." Aligning the dish using the meters off of the receiver is a piece of cake. I had to install my dish myself after three attempts by the pros. I have 85-100 on all satellites including the new one just using the receiver. I know the Professional install was free but you get what you pay for.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

PR Buick said:


> Yeah, mine are in the 30/20 range for 103b, so I'm pretty sure I'll need a realignment, regardless of what happens between now and go-live. (Those numbers have been consistent, throughout.) My other sat signals range anywhere from the 70's for a few to the majority being in the 80-90 range. From what I recall, pretty much what they've always been. (The install tech said my numbers were "normal"-- I didn't really know any better at the time. I've never had a problem with reception, so I didn't worry about it much.)
> 
> I know it's just a gut feeling, but I really don't think my poor 103b numbers are due to dish positioning drift, but rather the original install not being dialed in well enough in the first place. (At least for these new channels.) And, as others have pointed out, the installer didn't exactly have a way to determine signal strenght for an as yet launched sat.
> 
> But, it appears that I'm now supposed to pay $70 if I want a tech to come out and dial in the new sat. If my signals don't improve by go-live (which I doubt) then I think I'm going to (politely) ask that they send a tech out _without charge_. I know I have no way of _proving _that my dish hasn't been knocked out of alignment by wind, etc., but I'm almost certain that the numbers I have now (for the other sats) are pretty much what they've always been. Had I waited till now, I could have gotten the correct install for free, but since I got HD a year early, I'm potentially facing what amounts to a penatly for doing so.


Do you have a switch? If your switch is wrong, you might be able to convince DIRECTV to give you the one that should have been given to you in the first place for free.

Either way, I'd would get the realignment scheduled ASAP.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## txtommy (Dec 30, 2006)

If you have a problem and are going to call for service anyway, try the alignment first yourself. It really isn't difficult to fine tune since you are very close to optimum aim already. Try a turn or two on the adjustment screws to see what happens. If nothing happens or things get worse, just return to the original setting and try something else. Make one fine adjustment at a time until you see some improvement. If you screw things up completely, you aren't out anything since you had already planned on calling for service. You just might get lucky and save yourself $75.


----------



## kentuck1163 (Apr 20, 2006)

Might be a stupid question, but how do you tell the azimuth reading on the AT9 dish? I see indicators for the tilt and elevation - but not the azimuth. I have an H20 receiver - how accurate are the values that the receiver gives you for your zip code for the tilt, azimuth, and elevation? If they are accurate, then my receiver does need adjustment.


----------



## PR Buick (Oct 12, 2006)

Tom Robertson said:


> Do you have a switch? If your switch is wrong, you might be able to convince DIRECTV to give you the one that should have been given to you in the first place for free.
> 
> Either way, I'd would get the realignment scheduled ASAP.
> 
> ...


I've got the side-car 5LNB (not sure of model #). Big, beastly thing. They replaced my older dish when I upgraded to the HR-20 last September.


----------



## ChrisPC (Jun 17, 2003)

I've been messing with the screws all week, and haven't gotten anything over 85 on 103b. I get 95 on all others. 103b actually dropped 10 points a few days ago, and seems to be going back up now.


----------



## jimmymiko (Nov 19, 2005)

ChrisPC said:


> I've been messing with the screws all week, and haven't gotten anything over 85 on 103b. I get 95 on all others. 103b actually dropped 10 points a few days ago, and seems to be going back up now.


I would wait until we actually have the new HD channels onair before I did any more tweaking.


----------



## Ext 721 (Feb 26, 2007)

PeaceOfMind said:


> Please hold on...the new channels are not on yet...if a billionaire can scare you enough, he can convince everyone to sign up for the $5.99, per month, per year, per customer, for the Directv insurance policy, on rental boxes....if you believe what is said.....the billionaire will make billions or trillions..... for the scare tactic worked. Please remember, we are the average citizens, but this is a game about which Billionaire can think of a game to make the most money from the poor people that want to see their product. If I put out a rumor, that the price of gas and oil will go up, next month....how many poor people, would go to the gas pump to fill up, tomorrow morning? Exactly.......Sooooooo, let the billionaires, make their move first and we will decide if we want to make them richer, by taking out insurance policies on each of our rental boxes. $12.00, per month, local taxes, per Directv account.....round one....we lost the first round. Here comes round 2. We may end up paying whatever price is quoted to us.....or, we may band together and cause the billionaires to keep the prices affordable for all customers.....but.....watching the gas prices and purchases...we will buy, whatever they sell, at the prices that they sell it....Gas per gallon, $7.00....we will buy, until we are broke, for who has ever won a fight against a Billionaire that controls the product that we want or need? Thinking of buying stock in Oil companies and Directv....nothing wrong with finding different ways to get the consumer to buy your product, as much as and as fast as they will buy it but this is not how America became #1 in selling to their customer. Gouge your customer and one day, it will come back to bite you.


woah... couldn't settle for just one noia...had to have both, right?

Gas IS $6/gal (converted) in many other nations.

remember that gas tax pays for tollbooth-free highways.

if you'd prefer a long tollbooth line at every exit and on main street, that's your choice....or a system of "ezpass" that can track your every move...

ride a bike.

:soapbox: :beatdeadhorse:


----------



## Ext 721 (Feb 26, 2007)

kentuck1163 said:


> Might be a stupid question, but how do you tell the azimuth reading on the AT9 dish? I see indicators for the tilt and elevation - but not the azimuth. I have an H20 receiver - how accurate are the values that the receiver gives you for your zip code for the tilt, azimuth, and elevation? If they are accurate, then my receiver does need adjustment.


azimuth is a compass heading, and if there WAS an azimuth reading, it would have to be put on stickers and set inaccurately on each install.

you cannot put a compas heading on a pole that might face in any of "360" different positions.


----------



## kentuck1163 (Apr 20, 2006)

Ext 721 said:


> azimuth is a compass heading, and if there WAS an azimuth reading, it would have to be put on stickers and set inaccurately on each install.
> 
> you cannot put a compas heading on a pole that might face in any of "360" different positions.


DUH! Thats not what I meant. I mean is there a mark on the mount that you use to indicate as a pointer on a compass? In other words is there something there to use as a point to indicate your azimuth (with the use of a compass)? (what do you use to line it up?)


----------



## PR Buick (Oct 12, 2006)

I wish that there was a dish option that came with 3 small servos and could communicate with the receiver. After the intitial install, if you need to tweek--just go out, unlock it and set the receiver to "Auto Align." It then moves it till the strongest signals are coming in. (Auto dithering, I suppose) Then lock it back and you're done. Sort of like the auto adjustment that some surround receivers can make for output levels, using a mic. I would have been willing to pay a little extra(over the usual free upgrade) to have that convienence. 

(Of course, I know diddly squat about engineering and just made this post on a board crawling with them... Hope I don't sound like too big of an idiot.  )


----------



## digitalfreak (Nov 30, 2006)

PR Buick said:


> I wish that there was a dish option that came with 3 small servos and could communicate with the receiver. After the intitial install, if you need to tweek--just go out, unlock it and set the receiver to "Auto Align." It then moves it till the strongest signals are coming in. (Auto dithering, I suppose) Then lock it back and you're done. Sort of like the auto adjustment that some surround receivers can make for output levels, using a mic. I would have been willing to pay a little extra(over the usual free upgrade) to have that convienence.
> 
> (Of course, I know diddly squat about engineering and just made this post on a board crawling with them... Hope I don't sound like too big of an idiot.  )


Actually that's not a bad idea. Don't see why it wouldn't be possible, from a technical standpoint.


----------



## jimmymiko (Nov 19, 2005)

kentuck1163 said:


> DUH! Thats not what I meant. I mean is there a mark on the mount that you use to indicate as a pointer on a compass? In other words is there something there to use as a point to indicate your azimuth (with the use of a compass)? (what do you use to line it up?)


Move it side to side until you hear a tone on the receiver. You can get it close enough with a compass. This is not rocket science. Keep it simple.


----------



## 5678YN (Jun 29, 2007)

I had my 5 LNB / HR20 installed early July and I recall hearing I think that you have three months time from then before they will charge you for a realignment if you need one. Is that true???


----------



## DrrD (Jan 14, 2006)

PeaceOfMind said:


> Please hold on...the new channels are not on yet...if a billionaire can scare you enough, he can convince everyone to sign up for the $5.99, per month, per year, per customer, for the Directv insurance policy, on rental boxes....if you believe what is said.....the billionaire will make billions or trillions..... for the scare tactic worked. Please remember, we are the average citizens, but this is a game about which Billionaire can think of a game to make the most money from the poor people that want to see their product. If I put out a rumor, that the price of gas and oil will go up, next month....how many poor people, would go to the gas pump to fill up, tomorrow morning? Exactly.......Sooooooo, let the billionaires, make their move first and we will decide if we want to make them richer, by taking out insurance policies on each of our rental boxes. $12.00, per month, local taxes, per Directv account.....round one....we lost the first round. Here comes round 2. We may end up paying whatever price is quoted to us.....or, we may band together and cause the billionaires to keep the prices affordable for all customers.....but.....watching the gas prices and purchases...we will buy, whatever they sell, at the prices that they sell it....Gas per gallon, $7.00....we will buy, until we are broke, for who has ever won a fight against a Billionaire that controls the product that we want or need? Thinking of buying stock in Oil companies and Directv....nothing wrong with finding different ways to get the consumer to buy your product, as much as and as fast as they will buy it but this is not how America became #1 in selling to their customer. Gouge your customer and one day, it will come back to bite you.


Are you so poor you can't afford paragraphs? The wall of text is not cool and usually not read.


----------



## Guitar Hero (Dec 13, 2005)

5678YN said:


> I had my 5 LNB / HR20 installed early July and I recall hearing I think that you have three months time from then before they will charge you for a realignment if you need one. Is that true???


Yep. You are still covered.


----------



## txtommy (Dec 30, 2006)

digitalfreak said:


> Actually that's not a bad idea. Don't see why it wouldn't be possible, from a technical standpoint.


Possible? Yes. Economical? No. If you can't align it yourself, just pay the $75 and you'll come out far ahead of what an auto-align servo mechanism would cost.

If you set the elevation and tilt correctly according to the numbers given by the receiver for your location, the rest is easy. Use a compass if necessary or if you know which way is south, you can approximate the angle. Move it slowly and the signal strength will build to a max and then drop again when you pass the angle. Move it back to the maximum position and after that it's just fine tuning. As stated, it's not rocket science and the installers make a bigger deal about it than it really is.


----------



## Derwood (Dec 19, 2006)

PeaceOfMind said:


> Please hold on...the new channels are not on yet...if a billionaire can scare you enough, he can convince everyone to sign up for the $5.99, per month, per year, per customer, for the Directv insurance policy, on rental boxes....if you believe what is said.....the billionaire will make billions or trillions..... for the scare tactic worked. Please remember, we are the average citizens, but this is a game about which Billionaire can think of a game to make the most money from the poor people that want to see their product. If I put out a rumor, that the price of gas and oil will go up, next month....how many poor people, would go to the gas pump to fill up, tomorrow morning? Exactly.......Sooooooo, let the billionaires, make their move first and we will decide if we want to make them richer, by taking out insurance policies on each of our rental boxes. $12.00, per month, local taxes, per Directv account.....round one....we lost the first round. Here comes round 2. We may end up paying whatever price is quoted to us.....or, we may band together and cause the billionaires to keep the prices affordable for all customers.....but.....watching the gas prices and purchases...we will buy, whatever they sell, at the prices that they sell it....Gas per gallon, $7.00....we will buy, until we are broke, for who has ever won a fight against a Billionaire that controls the product that we want or need? Thinking of buying stock in Oil companies and Directv....nothing wrong with finding different ways to get the consumer to buy your product, as much as and as fast as they will buy it but this is not how America became #1 in selling to their customer. Gouge your customer and one day, it will come back to bite you.


Errr... have you ever been to _the Iraq_?


----------



## K4SMX (May 19, 2007)

txtommy said:


> If you have a problem and are going to call for service anyway, try the alignment first yourself. It really isn't difficult to fine tune since you are very close to optimum aim already. Try a turn or two on the adjustment screws to see what happens. If nothing happens or things get worse, just return to the original setting and try something else. Make one fine adjustment at a time until you see some improvement. If you screw things up completely, you aren't out anything since you had already planned on calling for service. You just might get lucky and save yourself $75.


People who originally had their dishes installed by someone else should be aware that before trying "a turn or two on the adjustment screws," they must first loosen the adjacent fine adjustment lock down bolts, otherwise nothing will move, and further turning will damage the fine adjustment mechanisms.


----------



## txtommy (Dec 30, 2006)

K4SMX said:


> People who originally had their dishes installed by someone else should be aware that before trying "a turn or two on the adjustment screws," they must first loosen the adjacent fine adjustment lock down bolts, otherwise nothing will move, and further turning will damage the fine adjustment mechanisms.


Absolutely correct. For directions on what to adjust see: http://www.solidsignal.com/manuals/Slimline_Dish_Installation_Manual.pdf

Forget about the signal meter they refer to. Your receiver's signal meter displayed on your TV is all that is needed to do the fine tune.


----------



## kentuck1163 (Apr 20, 2006)

Ok, I looked at my setting on the dish again. 

According to the receiver- for my zip code, the tilt should be 73 and the elevation should be 50. Well, looking at my dish, the tilt is, indeed, at 73, but the elevation is about 59 (that is, if I am reading it correctly - using that black line, right?). Could my signals be as high as they are on the other satellites if my elevation is that far off???

On 103(b) -range from 38 to 75
On 101 -all in 90s,and some 100s (except 12, 18, 20, 26, 29 - which are 0)
On 110 - only get three transponders and they are at 93, 99, and 91
On 119 - most in high 90s or 100 - except 25 and 31, which are at 66 and 53, respectively
On 99(b) - only get 0s
On 103(a) - trans 1-6 0, 26, 0, 30, 0, 20 trans 17 0

Please let me know if my elevation could be that far off and my signals be so high on 101, 110, and 119

UPDATE:

- whoops. misread it. found manual and it was actually set at 51 and I moved it to 50. Signals on 103(b) now range from low 0f 61 to high of 88. K might be emboldened now to try to adjust more....


----------



## Hansen (Jan 1, 2006)

You probably already checked this but it's worth mentioning. Is the mast plumb?


----------



## Gmaxx (Sep 25, 2006)

PeaceOfMind said:


> Please hold on...the new channels are not on yet...if a billionaire can scare you enough, he can convince everyone to sign up for the $5.99, per month, per year, per customer, for the Directv insurance policy, on rental boxes....if you believe what is said.....the billionaire will make billions or trillions..... for the scare tactic worked. Please remember, we are the average citizens, but this is a game about which Billionaire can think of a game to make the most money from the poor people that want to see their product. If I put out a rumor, that the price of gas and oil will go up, next month....how many poor people, would go to the gas pump to fill up, tomorrow morning? Exactly.......Sooooooo, let the billionaires, make their move first and we will decide if we want to make them richer, by taking out insurance policies on each of our rental boxes. $12.00, per month, local taxes, per Directv account.....round one....we lost the first round. Here comes round 2. We may end up paying whatever price is quoted to us.....or, we may band together and cause the billionaires to keep the prices affordable for all customers.....but.....watching the gas prices and purchases...we will buy, whatever they sell, at the prices that they sell it....Gas per gallon, $7.00....we will buy, until we are broke, for who has ever won a fight against a Billionaire that controls the product that we want or need? Thinking of buying stock in Oil companies and Directv....nothing wrong with finding different ways to get the consumer to buy your product, as much as and as fast as they will buy it but this is not how America became #1 in selling to their customer. Gouge your customer and one day, it will come back to bite you.


If I were to be on whatever you're on, I would probably be a lot happier than it seems you are.....


----------



## kentuck1163 (Apr 20, 2006)

Hansen said:


> You probably already checked this but it's worth mentioning. Is the mast plumb?


Actually, I'm just assuming it is. My soon-to-be-ex took all my tools- and, therefore, I'm without a level just right now -- and my kids, and my dog, etc....


----------



## EMoMoney (Dec 19, 2005)

If you see a D* vehicle in the area, stop the guy and offer him $20 to align the dish. It's just a 5 minute job depending on how difficult it is to get to your dish.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

The Service Guy showed up on schedule this morning, shortly after 9:00AM and in 15 minutes did the best job of aligning the dish I have ever had done.

Then a second DirecTV truck with 2 guys showed up right after lunch to do the same job!

I sent an email to Customer Service to thank them for the quick response and to complement the tech. I also told them to make sure they didn't get double charged for my appointment as I have the maintenance program.

I got an email back telling me not to worry, they weren't charging me for the service call. 

I guess it would help if the person on the email desk could read AND comprehend.


----------

